# Mill table tray



## melsdad (Jan 12, 2014)

I decided to make a tray to hold small tools on the mill while I am working on a job. It will also be a place to hang my vise handle and hammer. It is not finished so I will post updates as I go along. So far I have the tray finished. I milled a pocket so drills don't roll away on me. The inside of the pocket is cut with a ball mill, and the outside corners are rounded as well. I still have to cut the groove for the vise handle to hang on, and a few other details.....stay tuned. 

Roughing the pocket. Loving the flood coolant for this process.




This is where I am for today.




sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## Cheeseking (Jan 12, 2014)

Very cool! It's always nice to be able to put misc stock in the shop to use.  Aluminum should be good and strong for tray purposes.
So will it get bolted to the top via t-slots (near one end Im guessing?)  Overhang the front edge a bit for hanging stuff?

Definitely keep the pics coming as you make progress.



A temporary solution I been using for the drawbar wrench and soft mallet storage consists of hanging it on the lock hex nut on top of the ram.   Pic looks like it interferes with the quill handle but really doesn't.  Does a decent job but a nice tray like you are making will be great for the vise handle and other miscellanea looking for homes.


----------



## melsdad (Jan 12, 2014)

The tray will be mounted to the front of the table by the t- slot. This way it won't interfere with the table surface.

sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## melsdad (Jan 22, 2014)

Made some more progress over the weekend. The mounting plate is finished. The raised section will locate the tray in the front T-slot.


I have the slot machined for the vise handle, all the corners are radiused, and the hole for the air gun to hang is done.
	

		
			
		

		
	






sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## stevecmo (Jan 22, 2014)

Looking good!  I like it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## melsdad (Jan 22, 2014)

I am going to be hanging the drawback wrench and hammer from the tray as well. I am still thinking of how I want to hang those.

sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## ScottieB (Jan 22, 2014)

Your work looks good. I look forward to seeing the finished project.


----------



## hdskip (Jan 25, 2014)

I am soooooo stealing this idea!!!!


----------



## melsdad (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for the comments guys! Should get back to work on it tomorrow. 

sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## melsdad (Feb 8, 2014)

Took longer than I hoped but got this project finished today.






sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## stevecmo (Feb 8, 2014)

That thing turned out really nice Brian!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jam (Feb 9, 2014)

nice looking job


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 9, 2014)

That's a beauty Brian. I would have expected nothing less from you.  Perfection.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Mike Nash (Feb 9, 2014)

That's a really nice tray and I am filing the picture for my retirement projects list (as if I'll ever get to retire.) 

But your "sent from my hand held hickymajig" made my day!


----------



## melsdad (Feb 9, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> That's a beauty Brian. I would have expected nothing less from you.  Perfection.
> 
> "Billy G"



From the skills you share with us all Bill I take that as true compliment! !

Thank you

sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## melsdad (Feb 9, 2014)

Mike Nash said:


> That's a really nice tray and I am filing the picture for my retirement projects list (as if I'll ever get to retire.)
> 
> But your "sent from my hand held hickymajig" made my day!



Thanks Mike,  your the first to mention my signature. 

sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------

